# What floodlights should I use



## Jamesandmttegus (Jul 9, 2016)

i don't know what type of floodlights to use what should I use for a 8x4x4 cage


----------



## Beasty (Jul 10, 2016)

The basking surface material will make ALL the difference. Try different types of material and measure until you get what works for you. I would suggest a halogen bulb, PAR 38 FLOOD (never spot, pay close attention to what's written on the box) 90w in pretty much any brand. Depending on the size of the tegu and how well the enclosure is insulated an array of bulbs in a straight line, I'd go with 4 spaced close enough to allow the beams to overlap, multiplying the heat. I also suggest a Megaray MVB bulb for the best UV. Good luck!


----------

